# Yippe! Guess What I Got.



## 90LX_Notch (May 18, 2009)

I finally have a mill and I think I did very well on this deal.


MicroLux Mini Mill woohoo1

MetalWorker 7 x 12 Mini Lathe woohoo1

Quick Lock Milling Vise
Borite "Machinist Mate"
38 pc Grade 5 Carbide 3/8 Tool Bit Set
8 pc Quick Change Collet Set
4 sets of parallels
10 End Mills
Matched Vee Block set
Cut Off Tool Holder and Blades
Pivoting Knurling Tool
1 can of Tap Magic

*Everything for $500.00 * Thm:

The listing appeared on Craig's List last Thursday and I didn't see it until Friday. We were busy Friday night and all of this weekend, and I knew I couldn't see the stuff until today (Monday). The guy originally wanted 400.00. I asked him Friday, if he'd hold everything, would he take 500.00. He agreed and the rest is history. I am a very happy person today. Everything has very little use. The cosmoline is still on the mill and lathe. A lot of the stuff is unopened.


----------



## GailInNM (May 18, 2009)

We need one more photo. Your GRIN.  ;D ;D
Congratulations.
Gail in NM,USA


----------



## rake60 (May 18, 2009)

Nice score! Thm: 

Rick


----------



## ksouers (May 18, 2009)

Way to go, Notch.  ;D


----------



## 90LX_Notch (May 18, 2009)

Thanks guys. The plan was to get the Grizzly mini-mill this summer. The Chief Financial Officer (WIFE), had approved it, but only for the purchase price. This would have left me with a mill without any tooling until Xmas. So, this really workedout. Once in a great while, I actually win.


----------



## speakerme (May 18, 2009)

Kudos to the dealmaker!


Best wishes,

Chuck M


----------



## ChooChooMike (May 19, 2009)

SCORE !!!!!!!


----------



## Maryak (May 19, 2009)

WELL DONE. BLOODY BRILLIANT. :bow: :bow:

Why am I never around when those deals go down. ??? ??? ??? (Don't answer that please :)

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Noitoen (May 19, 2009)

Do you want 500,00 :hDe: Just kidding :big: :big: :big:


----------



## tmuir (May 19, 2009)

I'm sick with envy with that deal you got there.
Don't be surprised if the police turn up at your place as its got to be illegal to get it for that price. :big:

Fantastic buy


----------



## zeeprogrammer (May 19, 2009)

I'll say it if no one else does...
Your awesome purchase means you were on a computer but not on the forum.
Shame shame shame. :big:
Congratulations.


----------



## 90LX_Notch (May 19, 2009)

Craig's List is the way to go. At least you can talk to the person and see where they are at as to how firm the price is. Also, you can see and inspect the item. Then you can decide wether or not to pass or buy. 

Zee- You are right. But, I can guarantee that I had been on the forum within 15 mins or less when I found the ad. I always start and end my internet sessions with this site.


----------



## websterz (May 19, 2009)

I would only offer one piece of advice. I have the same mill and lathe so I speak from experience. Salvage the knurls out of that knurler and use them to make a clamp-style tool. The mini-lathe is not nearly rigid enough for a straight-in style knurling tool, too much pressure is required. The clamp style doesn't put lateral pressure against the part so it is much easier on the equipment.

Other than that you got a great deal!! Thm:


----------



## itowbig (May 19, 2009)

so thats where my stuff went to. ill be right over to pick it al up. jk
nice score very good deal there you lucky guy :bow:


----------



## 90LX_Notch (May 20, 2009)

websterz - Advice heeded; especially since my Craftsman / Atlas 618's bearing just went doing a knurl. It had been bad since the day I got it; but the knurling finished it off.  LMS has one with 3 sets of interchangeable knurls for $40.00 I was eyeing up. However, I like your idea of making one.


----------

